# New 16-18 inch Tire Track Eel.. From Island Pets Unlimited (Burnaby)



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Doing Great already eating Large Earth Worms.... He loves the Tubes under the sand....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice pick up, and great pics!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What an extraordinary fish! Your tank must be huge!


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW thats awesome


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice look good


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beauty eel!


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone he is doing fine and eating like a champ.....


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice eel, 
but your may not the Tire Track Eel ! if your 16 ~ 18" should see the tire track spot already! look like is BLACK-SPOT Eel , but i am not sure is it!
eel black spot med mastacemblus sp. - Segrest Farms

the Tire Track Eel is look like this 
Tire Track Eel. - Google Search


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> nice eel,
> but your may not the Tire Track Eel ! if your 16 ~ 18" should see the tire track spot already! look like is BLACK-SPOT Eel , but i am not sure is it!
> eel black spot med mastacemblus sp. - Segrest Farms
> 
> ...


There are many species of spiny eels under the name of tire track spiny eels. His spiny is also included as one of the many species under the name tire track spiny eel. That the Tiretrack spiny eel (Mastacembelus armatus) and another one that is commonly available Tiretrack spiny eel (Mastacembelus favus).

Better feed it more. Too skinny for a 16-18". Probably was not being feed properly at IPU.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

LOL....Can I see what a FAT Eel's supposed to look like?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> LOL....Can I see what a FAT Eel's supposed to look like?


Google can always be ur friend when it comes to that. Trying doing research and type fat eel.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Just don't make a mistake ike I do typing "fat el"


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Just don't make a mistake ike I do typing "fat el"


hahaha. I might show up in google.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> LOL....Can I see what a FAT Eel's supposed to look like?


Here is somebody's vid. at 2:10 you can see the difference. tire track eel - YouTube.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Yes that's definitely a FAT Eel! That was one freaky Tank....


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi King-eL he is doing great now eating 6 big dew worms wont be long for him to put on weight I took the pic just after releasing hm he was out in the open so I could not resist..
Nice video but if you click on the top one its of one that is 3 feet made me make up my mind LOL:bigsmile:


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

wayofthefish said:


> Hi King-eL he is doing great now eating 6 big dew worms wont be long for him to put on weight I took the pic just after releasing hm he was out in the open so I could not resist..
> Nice video but if you click on the top one its of one that is 3 feet made me make up my mind LOL:bigsmile:


Nice should be fat soon. Try mussels and prawn as well with pellets inside. So it will eat start eating pellets. Dont let it get addicted to worms as it will only try to eat worms and nothing. Especially bloodworms. Crack for fish.


----------

